# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پیشنهاد برای روتین دروس عمومی

## Zahra_tu

سلام 
من پشت کنکوری انسانی ۱۴۰۱ هستم و دروس عمومیم به شدت ضعیفه و الان نمیدونم روزانه چقدر عمومی بخونم مثلا چند تست بزنم ؟چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم ؟چندتا تست لغت در روز ؟ترجمه چی؟ ادبیات کدوم مباحثو اول بخونم

یه روتین و برنامه ریزی برای دروس عمومی بدین 😊

----------


## 1998

روش مطالعه هر درس و برنامه ریزی برای آزمون رو میگید؟اول عمومی ها رو بگم 
یه فرمول کلی داره>> کم بزن همیشه بزن!
گفتم که دوسه تایم آخر روز عمومی بود و اینطور تقسیم میشد
10 تا تست قرابت
5 تا تست آرایه
یه ربع مرور لغت
یه ربع مرور تاریخ
10 تا تست زبان فارسی
10 تا تست ترجمه 
یه متن عربی
10 تا تست قواعد
یه ربع تا 20 دقیقه مرور سریع یه درس دینی
یه ربع لغات زبان
5 تا تست گرامر
یه کلوز
یه ریدینگ
من به کل این مجموعه میگم یه باکس عمومی! درسته 5 تا 10 تست کمه اما وقتی مداوم باشه خیلی اثر گذاره

این قسمت رو که بالا گذاشتم از مصاحبه آقای رضایی کپی کردم اینجا براتون 
از نظر من که خیلی مفید و کاربردی هست این روش برای دروس عمومی

----------


## Zahra_tu

> روش مطالعه هر درس و برنامه ریزی برای آزمون رو میگید؟اول عمومی ها رو بگم 
> یه فرمول کلی داره>> کم بزن همیشه بزن!
> گفتم که دوسه تایم آخر روز عمومی بود و اینطور تقسیم میشد
> 10 تا تست قرابت
> 5 تا تست آرایه
> یه ربع مرور لغت
> یه ربع مرور تاریخ
> 10 تا تست زبان فارسی
> 10 تا تست ترجمه 
> ...


خیلی ممنون 
میشه اسم تاپیکشو بگین کل مصاحبه رو بخونم

----------


## 1998

> خیلی ممنون 
> میشه اسم تاپیکشو بگین کل مصاحبه رو بخونم


خواهش میکنم

مصاحبه با رتبه 72 منطقه 1 تجربی کنکور 97 - امیرحسین رضایی

----------


## 1998

> خیلی ممنون 
> میشه اسم تاپیکشو بگین کل مصاحبه رو بخونم


سلام 
حالتون خوبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ میشه بپرسم چرا منفی میدید؟؟؟
گفتید اسم تاپیک‌ رو بذارید کل مصاحبه رو بخونم منم گذاشتم حداقل این پست دیگه منفی دادن داره ؟؟؟؟؟

----------

